# Power window not working. Is this common?



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

My front passenger window stopped working at noon yesterday, but it came back alive. Any idea? Is this common?


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

If I were to guess... window regulator...


Fairly common

it ould be a short, if worked once then not...


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

marinakorp said:


> If I were to guess... window regulator...
> 
> Fairly common
> 
> it ould be a short, if worked once then not...


Yes, on the 3-Series is very common. Does the 5er use the same type of window regulator?
Look at this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41637&highlight=window+regulator


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

The front left turn signal light failed today but it came back for a short moment then went again. I don't think it's the light bulb; more like a faulty connection.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

well the front left bulb is know for a few things

1- burning out quickly
2 - fusing the connection at the socket... causing the bulb to fail (or to mimic the failing bulb)

if this is your first replacement of this bulb... should be ok... if you get the same result in a week... or month... might have to change the socket out


----------

